# Moving to Sharjah



## pmila

Hi, I am moving to Sharjah with my 11yo son later this year and have heaps of questions as I have never been to this part of the world before. Firstly, I will have my accomodation catered for in my salary package but I wondered what the general cost of living was like, for example, food, ammenities etc. Will I be able to get away with not owning a car? And (from my son) are there any kids athletics and soccer clubs around as he loves his sport?

I will have heaps more questions but I thought I might just start slowly.
thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi

You'll need a car that is comfortable and has good AC as you'll be spending a lot of time in it. The traffic is terrible in Sharjah, mainy because it is much cheaper to live there than Dubai.


----------



## Andy Capp

The traffic can be terrible, but if you time things at the right time of day then it's not so bad.

If your son is into cricket/rugby/football then I suggest you speak to the guys at Sharjah Wanderers Rugby club, they are British owned and run, private members club, large swimming pool, play all the above sports and they have a licensed bar - in Sharjah.

SHARJAH WANDERERS SPORTS CLUB

Welcome, and don't let the Sharjah detractors worry you, I like the culture of the place and there's a lot less "plastic" people there than there are in Dubai.


----------



## Free_Spirit

pmila said:


> Hi, I am moving to Sharjah with my 11yo son later this year and have heaps of questions as I have never been to this part of the world before. Firstly, I will have my accomodation catered for in my salary package but I wondered what the general cost of living was like, for example, food, ammenities etc. Will I be able to get away with not owning a car? And (from my son) are there any kids athletics and soccer clubs around as he loves his sport?
> 
> I will have heaps more questions but I thought I might just start slowly.
> thanks


you should be aware that Sharjah is more strict in terms of dressing up... Your knees and shoulders must be covered while in Dubai you can wear short and open clothes... it shouldn't scare you though


----------



## Andy Capp

That's not strictly true Ella, I've been to Sharjah many times with shorts on, just a bit of decency really, it's a bit more conservative than Dubai, but Dubai is heading that way too now, thanks to the Abu Dhabi influence - and that Sheikh Mo is dying of cancer.


----------



## Free_Spirit

Andy Capp said:


> That's not strictly true Ella, I've been to Sharjah many times with shorts on, just a bit of decency really, it's a bit more conservative than Dubai, but Dubai is heading that way too now, thanks to the Abu Dhabi influence - and that Sheikh Mo is dying of cancer.


no idea how it goes for men, but for women it's better to not wear open in Sharjah...


----------



## hakeemdxb

I live in Sharjah , have a villa and an apartment here , Its better you stay in dubai if you are working in dubai because the traffic here is bad sometimes plus the place really looks dead , There are no nightclubs , no discs , no bars ( except for 1 or 2 exceptional licensed ) . There are many things that you need to avoid like ella said , You can wear shorts but not be below knee length. But its cheaper here in sharjah . Google decency laws in Sharjah


----------



## GlabrousD

Andy Capp said:


> - and that Sheikh Mo is dying of cancer.


What?


----------



## pmila

thank you all. I dont think I will need to worry about party spots and night clubs. I am a single Mum and way beyond that partying age.  I understand the decency laws and customs and have not problem with that. I will be working in Sharjah and living in an apartment close to my work place so a car would prob only be necessary for outings. 
What is the cost of food and amenities like? Is it expensive to live there?


----------



## pmila

oops sorry forgot that soccer is called football over there. I will check out the club. It sounds good.


----------



## hakeemdxb

pmila said:


> thank you all. I dont think I will need to worry about party spots and night clubs. I am a single Mum and way beyond that partying age.  I understand the decency laws and customs and have not problem with that. I will be working in Sharjah and living in an apartment close to my work place so a car would prob only be necessary for outings.
> What is the cost of food and amenities like? Is it expensive to live there?


They are almost the same as dubai , Sharjah is actually a bit cheaper when it comes to shopping.


----------



## ns0035

Hi pmila,

As a long shot, will your son be attending AIS in Sharjah? I am now in the process of securing a couple of places for my 11year-old twins boys at AIS, and am set to move within 2 months.

Cheers



pmila said:


> Hi, I am moving to Sharjah with my 11yo son later this year and have heaps of questions as I have never been to this part of the world before. Firstly, I will have my accomodation catered for in my salary package but I wondered what the general cost of living was like, for example, food, ammenities etc. Will I be able to get away with not owning a car? And (from my son) are there any kids athletics and soccer clubs around as he loves his sport?
> 
> I will have heaps more questions but I thought I might just start slowly.
> thanks


----------



## pmila

*dental treatment in Sharjah*

Can anybody tell me if orthodontic services in sharjah are more expensive than in Australia? My son needs some work done, but since I am moving to Sharjah soon, I wondered if it would be better to wait until we get there???

thanks


----------



## pmila

[no he will be attending VISS


----------



## prihia

Hi neighbour
my wife and I and our 1 year old daughter are also moving to Sharjah. We both have teaching positions at WIS. Have been doing some reading about the place doesn't seem to scary lol. 
What takes you to Shajah?


----------



## pmila

I am also teaching. I have a contract at VISS


----------



## Gogi17r

*move to Sharjah*

Hi there,
I was wondering how your move to Sharjah went ... I'm possibly moving there from Canada.
I'm looking to work at an American School in Sharjah ... still haven't decided.
I've never been to the UAE and heard Sharjah is a lot different from Dubai ... what can you tell me?


----------



## MissLisa

Gogi, I am having a friend from US working at the American School in Sharjah...she is fine, she went home after one year contract this summer but they needed her again so she was coming back some weeks ago! So I think she likes her work


----------



## thropwyman

If you are not opposed to asking for help for the government they can help you. If you don't have a job and you have kids you might qualify for section eight. They will pay for your rent or a portion of it. But that does limit your choices.


----------

